# sick fish



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i just picked up three fish about two weeks ago, they are in a quarintine tank. i got two emerald green corys and a bichir (senegalus) and today i noticed something one one of the corys, it is really hard to discribe, but it is almost like a white discoloration on its scales. the cory dosn't seem bothered by it and continues to eat and stays active. any help apreciated.
IT IS NOT ICH!! 
i know there are going to be a million posts telling me its ich, so i just thought i'd say it now, i've been keeping fish a while and know what ich looks like.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

can you get a picture up?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

no, i don't have a digital camera or a scanner.
its not his whole body thats like that, its just a little here and alittle there, and just on his scales, dosn't travel to his fins or anything.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thats interesting. im gonna look that one up. ill get back to you if i find anything.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i found a handy link that might help. there are a lot of illnesses listed that have "discoloration", so have a look for yourself.

http://www.klsnet.com/files/fishchart.htm


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

wow cool link, bookmarked for future use.
none of those seen to be the problem, any other suggestions??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i would say try to observe any other behavior or symptoms. if nothing else shows up, then it's probably nothing you need to get worked up about


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

will do, thanks man


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

well some fish start to lose colouration when they age, could that be it?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

no, its not his age, its either something growing under the scales, or something going on with the scales themselves. can't tell which.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's not a piranha, but you may get some good answers here...

(moved)


----------

